# Moving to Tarporley :-)



## Tadah (1 May 2013)

Hello Everyone

I have just had confirmation that we are relocating to Tarporley at the end of the month 

We have three horses, a pony and a mini to move from the South East so it's a huge move for us. Any suggestions for a good horse transport company will be greatly received, have had a few quotes and it's cheaper to move the furniture at the moment !

I was hoping we could get some recommendations for farriers, vets and hay/haylage suppliers in the area 

My horses have always been on full livery so this is going to be a huge shock having them all at home but I can't wait.

Thanks for any help xx


----------



## Elsiecat (1 May 2013)

No idea about contacts but tarporley!? I'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## Tadah (1 May 2013)

I know ! Its rather gorgeous and when we looked around it was lovely horses in almost every direction, my bunch of ragamuffins are going to have to smarten up quickly !!


----------



## Elsiecat (1 May 2013)

I love tarporley. Such a fantastic place. I got my horse from near there actually!


----------



## mattydog (1 May 2013)

I live just outside of Tarporley. It is a perfect place to keep horses. Lots of polo ponies in the area.


----------



## Tadah (1 May 2013)

It did seem very very nice, lots of nice pubs in the village  I don't know the area all that well, I am originally from Wilmslow and moved down South, but feeling homesick so we decided to head on back up there  

The countryside is gorgeous, I am just a happy hacker who plods about and the hacking is great from the property, so I am very excited


----------



## webble (1 May 2013)

Ooo I went to school there lovely village. Have you found a yard?

I dont know of anyone with that big a lorry but mustang equine transport are good and may be able to help


----------



## Tadah (1 May 2013)

We will be able to keep them all at home 

There is a double field shelter in the paddocks but no stables as yet, so before winter will have to get some up for them, one of my horses is very precious and can't possibly live like a normal horse in a field


----------



## LovesCobs (1 May 2013)

Not sure on the transport front. I'm a few miles away. I use Ashbrooks vets I'd say about a 20 min drive? You'd have to ask them if they come out (I'm further from them than you) there is also Hamptons vet (has an equine side and farming) I'd day that's 20 mins the opposite way. I use them for bits as they are closer to me but stayed with Ashbrooks as they know my horses well (I moved last year  ) both those vets have facilities to have horses in with them which can help lameness diagnosis etc you get lots done before any referrals are needed.
You'll love it there and having them at home!


----------



## Tiffany (1 May 2013)

Can't help on transport front but just wanted to say "how exciting having your horses at home"


----------



## PoppyAnderson (1 May 2013)

Darren Slater is a fab farrier. Hes hard to get though! You're in a great area, with Whitegate Way, kelsall and Delamere Forest on your doorstep.


----------



## Tadah (1 May 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far  I will look at both of those vets and the farrier. I will have their feet done before we move so gives me a little time to book someone in for them.

The countryside looks amazing around there, I just hope the weather is as good as it is down here in the South East !


----------



## BlairandAzria (1 May 2013)

Contact Ibot on here, shes just made the move up to the area, i think she used transporters for her horse?.

Tarporley is a gorgeous part of the world.   Its a really horsey area so you shouldnt have difficulty finding most things easily enough.


----------



## Maesfen (1 May 2013)

Try Boothroydens for transport.  Always reasonable and excellent boxes and drivers, they go all over the country. http://www.boothroydanhorsetransport.co.uk/index.php

If you like Indian, the Red Fox at the traffic lights is good especially the buffet on a Sunday!


----------



## MileAMinute (2 May 2013)

Tarporley is gorgeous, often go through there drooling at all the big properties and the quaint little high street!

Good luck with the move, hope all goes smoothly


----------



## Zoejl (2 May 2013)

DGS horse transport is just down the road from Tarporley. He moves a lot of racehorses and TB to studs for top trainers and owners. I am 3 miles from Tarporley, so give me a shout if you need to know anything else.


----------



## shadeofshyness (3 May 2013)

Very jealous, enjoy!

I'll be joining you there when I win the lottery


----------



## Tadah (3 May 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions so far, will have a look at all of those 

I am beyond excited, hopefully be up there before the end of the month


----------



## FollyFarmEC (8 May 2013)

Welcome to Tarporley, some really good pubs for food, in fact too many good pubs for food. A day out at the Polo is good fun as well.

Vets, Brown Moss and Thompson & Walters are good
Farrier, Darren is a good lad, as is Des Mortimer.
If you get fed up doing the horses at home, then Folly Farm EC is no doubt the best full livery yard around


----------



## DressageCob (12 May 2013)

Try Mustang Horse Transport- i use them frequently and have always found them to be very reasonable price-wise and both are nice smooth drivers. 

I'm in just the next village along


----------



## Tadah (12 May 2013)

Thanks Everyone 

I think I have the horses sorted out, just waiting for transporter to confirm the date.

I could really do with 200 sheep to go and eat the long lush grass in the paddocks  Mine get fat seeing a blade of grass blowing in the wind ! I have been having dreams that their hooves are falling off 

It may be a good time to buy shares in electric fencing because I will need a lot of it, will have to make lots of teeny weeny paddocks 

There are no stables there yet, just a field shelter which I will convert and shove them all in like sausages ..........

Will be asking for plenty more help, at the moment I am losing the will to live packing my house up, not even started on the horse junk.

Thanks Again


----------

